# Nice AL limit on Pompano 5/7



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Talked a buddy into taking a day off to join me on the the beach this morning. Decided to pull the cart out and soak some fresh shrimp and maybe get out on the bar with fly rod if the waves gave it to us... love it when a plan works out.

Started at 8:30am casting into 5ft deep hole on inside of first bar - Catfish, whiting then first pomp within 10 minutes. Steady till 11:00 then slowed down. 

Couldn't take it any longer so battled the waves on the bar with my fly rod and was rewarded with two more Pomps and nice trout along with several ladyfish. This weekend should be awesome!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I knew I should have went this morning , I knew, I knew, I knew ! That dang tv kept me up to late last night watching war movies. Lol Way to go !


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

What an awesome morning you guys had!


----------



## okie surf fisher (May 8, 2015)

What type of flies do you use? I am going to Pensacola in two weeks and bringing my 8wt.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great deal again.....Awesome fly work brother!!!


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice job! Those look like some pretty big pompano and would be awesome to catch on the fly rod! Thats pretty cool you caught a trout in the surf too.:thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

okie surf fisher said:


> What type of flies do you use? I am going to Pensacola in two weeks and bringing my 8wt.


 I tie my own version of a clouser deep minnow with supreme hair and SF fiber. #2 Gamkatsu hooks with xsm red dumbel eyes with plenty of 2part epoxy to toughen em up. Chartruese over white in low light and more nuetral when the sun gets higher in clear water like olive or blood minnow brown. Good luck!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

SHAKE N' BAKE said:


> Nice job! Those look like some pretty big pompano and would be awesome to catch on the fly rod! Thats pretty cool you caught a trout in the surf too.:thumbsup:


 Thanks! a couple of 17s and one 18 which was on the fly... he jumped for me as a bonus.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome job


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice catch. Pomp on the fly would be great.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

ALtoAK said:


> Nice catch. Pomp on the fly would be great.


Thanks! Totally different fight with the buggy whip.


----------

